# Taxi on Christmas Day?



## lemrac (2 Dec 2006)

anybody know any taxis who run on christmas Day?

thanks

L


----------



## kilomike (2 Dec 2006)

Anywhere in particular?


----------



## MugsGame (2 Dec 2006)

Depends where you are. Plenty in Dublin City Centre on Christmas morning last year. If you have a specific journey planned, try booking a week in advance with one of the national taxi companies/agents.


----------



## lemrac (3 Dec 2006)

Need to go from Dublin 16 to Celbridge and back. tried one cab company and they told me to see what they have on the day but that's no use as I need to know for sure that I'd have transport.

thanks
L


----------



## kilomike (4 Dec 2006)

I think if you try more local cab companies you will find one that will take a booking for December 25th.


----------



## jambr (4 Dec 2006)

Dublin 18 taxis are very good and have never let us down. Never used them on Christmas day though. 
Good luck.


----------



## cjh (5 Dec 2006)

Try 01 7082222 - they're some umbrella taxi group in Dublin 18 (don't know the name) and they're very good.


----------



## lemrac (6 Dec 2006)

Thanks will try numbers suggested

L


----------



## PM1234 (16 Dec 2006)

I asked a taxi driver tonight - he said Checkers work on Christmas Day - tel 8343434.


----------



## Iano (18 Dec 2006)

dalkey Cabs also operate on Christmas, I believe. Tel. 2857777


----------

